# Denibus Ar Pyramid of Mystery : 99c or KU



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

If you like archaeology, and adventure...

*DENIBUS AR*

The discovery of a six-sided pyramid sets the archaeological world in a stir as an international team excavates mysterious ruins in the Sahara. In the midst of unexplained phenomena, military corruption and paranormal sightings, they uncover a sinister presence...

Australian archaeologist Carl Langley experiences visions and protective urges for site relics while in the tunnel entrance to Sinesi 1. He is progressively beset with deeper mystical connections with what he believes is the long dead Pharaoh of Upper Egypt...

Langley joins forces with love interest Yisella Hillen and archaeologist Nubian-born Aseh Yasser. But are these fledgling heroes enough to outwit the murderous thieves of the desert and a corrupt military captain? The presence is in full force, haunting the tunnels, dealing death to intruders.

Can Langley tap the secrets of the tomb, protect its priceless treasures and overcome his mystical possession by a force of which he has no comprehension? He must hurry, for there are diabolic forces that wish to penetrate one of the greatest archaeological finds of the century.

* * *

Read alternatively on booktrack with a richly layered soundtrack:

*'Koruka's Prophecy : Egypt 3025 BC'*

The intro to Denibus Ar. Read on booktrack free. Check it out if you're into visceral movie-like experiences...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

This sounds good, Chris. Congratulations.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Chris, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Mamiller: thanks a lot!  Your book, 'Jungle of Deceit' has an interesting thrust too with the archaeology angle.  I am going to take a look at it.


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New Blog posting: *Exploring the Art of Adventure Writing . . .
:* http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2011/08/on-adventure-writing.html

Interviews with the author:
http://www.selfpublishingreview.com/blog/2011/09/01/chris-turner-author-interview-2/
http://indieviews.wordpress.com/

Denibus Ar is currently undergoing reviews by various review bloggers. I will post them when they are available.


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New Blog posting: *Compelling World-building-Luck or Craft? . . .
*: http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2011/09/world-building-at-its-most.html

Visit LibraryThing for free giveaways of Denibus Ar:
http://www.librarything.com/er_list.php?program=giveaway&sort=startdate#


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Denibus Ar is out in paperback too!

http://www.amazon.com/Denibus-Ar-Chris-Turner/dp/1927117356


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Goodreads Ebook giveaway until Sep 30:

http://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/661808


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Interview with the author:

http://indieebooks.blogspot.com/


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New Blog Posting: Writing winning dialog in fiction

http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2011/10/writing-winning-dialog-in-fiction.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Denibus Ar, 4 stars:

http://borneanbookworm.blogspot.com/2011/10/review-denibus-ar-by-chris-turner.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Guest post on *Denibus Ar*

http://borneanbookworm.blogspot.com/2011/10/guest-post-chris-turner-author-of.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Another interview:

http://nyxbookreviews.blogspot.com/2011/10/interview-giveaway-chris-turner.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Author interview:

http://prehysteriaimprints.blogspot.com/2011/11/interview-with-chris-turner.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New Blog Posting: Editing : Writer's bane or necessity?

http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2011/11/editing-writers-bane-or-necessity.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Author interview:

http://indieviews.wordpress.com/2011/09/04/20/


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Guest post on my blog:

http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2011/11/interview-with-brian-poor.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Guest post:

http://escapeinabook.blogspot.com/2011/11/guest-postgiveaway-on-sf-short-story.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Interview:

http://greatmindsthinkaloud.blogspot.com/2011/10/interview-with-author-chris-turner.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Happy holidays!


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Best wishes in new year!


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

blog post:

The glue of SFF: having a past, present and future


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Blog post:

The Next Big Thing Blog Hop


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

*'Koruka's Prophecy : Egypt 3025 BC'*

The prologue to Denibus Ar. Read on booktrack for free. This is a great way for readers to experience a rich movie-like experience...with accompanying soundtrack.


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

A LibraryThing Giveaway of Denibus Ar is on until April 7.


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

My booktrack author page:

http://innersky.ca/booktrack


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Follow me on Twitter:

https://twitter.com/MagicInnersky


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Creating soundtracks for books. New blog post, introducing authors to a new way of promoting ebooks.

http://innerskybooks.blogspot.ca/2015/03/creating-soundtracks-for-books.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Denibus Ar was inspired by my experiences in Egypt, especially the underground tomb of Queen Hatshepsut's, and the marvellous above-ground Temple of Karnak in Luxor.


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day weekend!


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New booktracks for Denibus Ar in the works...


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Check out the chilling intro to Denibus Ar here:


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

_Yasser put his hand to the ground and could feel the rush of cool vapours as they poured forth.
An exit? A horrifying realization struck him-as to why the path was bevelled as such: to supply air so that death would not be so quick to take those trapped intruders hapless enough to fall victim. It was a slow death: by thirst and starvation rather than suffocation and later darkness and madness when the oil from the lamps ran dry.
Was there no end to the ghoulish imaginations of these people?
Yasser suddenly heard a grinding that brought terror to his innards. The groan of utmost agony: of tortured rock sliding and grating-this time it was coming from a place behind him and far overhead...
_

--Quote from Denibus Ar


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Blogpost

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2018/07/the-temple-of-vitus-july-sff.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

blogpost

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2018/07/warpmancer-shadow-july-sff.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

blog post

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2018/07/dragonclaw-dare-july-sff.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Blog post

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2018/08/vizions-of-future-aug-sff.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

ViZions of the future, SF anthology, I have one story in this anthology. Check it out!

Read and review on netgalley (free):
https://www.netgalley.com/widget/152278/redeem/d795b3c985ed60735000252b94db7ab601607c36f76c8c8c0197657371a2f750


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

new release, Dragon Sea!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FT9YXTS


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Free anthology review copy read, ViZions of the future. I have one story in here, The Brain Machine:

https://www.netgalley.com/widget/152278/redeem/d795b3c985ed60735000252b94db7ab601607c36f76c8c8c0197657371a2f750


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Mystery/thriller group giveaway

https://books.bookfunnel.com/cozyreader/nut6z3pplp


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New Release, Dragon Mage Uprising coming Oct 17!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07G9NN9TV


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Oct SFF:

http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2018/10/october-sff.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Free books

https://books.bookfunnel.com/thewitchcollection1/ehdn8sz5oh


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

SFF newsletter

http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2019/01/the-timelost-more-sff.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

SFF giveaway

https://books.bookfunnel.com/janfreefirsties/3lvdcma34n


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New SFF

http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2019/01/denibus-ar-and-other-sff.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

FREE YA SFF

https://books.bookfunnel.com/free-ya-books/cw4aeiu89q


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

SFF giveaways

http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2019/02/avenger-more-sff.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

SFF giveaways

https://books.bookfunnel.com/freewinterreads/h83ne5ayv8


----------

